# How to remove rust?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I got a rusted metal rod stuck in a metal tube... How can I remove the rod from the tube? lemon acid? bleach?



I cannot submerge it, because it is an electronic part. 

What can I do?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Is this a filter can you put up a pic . You can get rust remover at Home hardware or Home depot. If it is really bad you might have to replace it.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Try some wd-40 if its not in aquarium use.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Yep, WD-40 is very good to losen rusty parts. But it's also toxic.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wd-40 can be cleaned off with bleach then clean bleach off with vinager.
You could try olive oil.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would imagine the bleach would serve to rush the metal even faster due to the presence of the oxidizing chlorine...


----------

